# Dualidad onda partícula (tema didáctico)



## anajesusa (Jun 30, 2011)

Hola gente, estuve preparando un trabajo práctico para mis chicos (alumnos) sobre este tema, se que no es novedad para muchos, pero siempre hay jóvenes que están buscando información y esto puede resultarles de utilidad.
Se ponen a la práctica el experimento de la doble rendija usando un encoder de impresora y un láser









También se hace un rudimentario experimento de efecto fotoeléctrico con una fotocelda y unos leds








Bueno los invito a pasar por mi blog a los que les interese el tema
http://anajesusa.wordpress.com/2011/06/30/la-dualidad-onda-partcula/
Saludos a todos


----------



## Imzas (Jul 1, 2011)

Hola! antetodo hacer notar que llames paternalmente 'mis chicos' (mis niños) a tus alumnos, me parece que te gusta tu trabajo docente, y que no los ves solo como dinero en el bolsillo. Eso habla muy bien de ti.
Supongo que querras aclarar el misterio de la luz, sobre como puede ser onda y particula al mismo tiempo.
Por el momento no tengo mucha info, pero la buscare a ver que tal .


----------



## betodj (Jul 1, 2011)

Aqui en el foro en la seccion "videos para compartir y más" hace tiempo subí el clasico video en  español del dr. Cuantum, hacerca del experimento Young o de la dualidad onda-particula.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/videos-compartir-mas-24454/index22.html
ver post  431



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=msNcyMiR2H8&feature=player_embedded#at=153


Un saludo y adelante con su labor...


----------



## anajesusa (Jul 2, 2011)

Hola Jazminia y betodj, para la dama, gracias por los conceptos, en verdad es como decís, para mi la docencia no es algo para hacer plata, tengo otro trabajo, soy bioquímico, sin embargo enseñar para mi es una vocación que me nace desde adentro y lo hago con todo amor.
Betodj tengo vistos esos videos del dr cuantum, están muy buenos, pero me gusta hacer las cosas, que palpen, te aseguro que aprenden mucho mas, aunque siempre es un buen complemento uno de esos videos
Saludos
César


----------

